# 2014 Altima - Horn goes non-stop by itself



## honky (Oct 2, 2014)

I bought it brand new about 3 months ago. I've noticed a few times where the car horn went off, and I thought it might have got stuck, since it happened just after I honked.

Basically, it's is as if the horn is stuck.

But yesterday, all of a sudden, the horn went off while driving through the city. I stopped and turned off the car, and it stopped.
As soon I drove off, it started again. I tried to find a dealership or mechanic on the way, and luckily there was a Nissan dealership on my route. By this time, the car horn started sounding weird, since the membrane was going bad.

The mechanic popped the hood, and we smelled something burned. The smoke came from the front grill, so I assume it was the horn.

I am waiting to hear from Nissan, to see if they've figured it out. 

Anyone had this problem?


----------



## Go Down Moses (Jun 28, 2015)

honky said:


> I bought it brand new about 3 months ago. I've noticed a few times where the car horn went off, and I thought it might have got stuck, since it happened just after I honked.
> 
> Basically, it's is as if the horn is stuck.
> 
> ...



My issue is not exactly this, but almost ... and equally strange. 

I have a 2014 Altima. Today, in my driveway, with nobody around it (and, in fact, with nobody else at home) and on a clear day with no thunder etc... the horn started beeping. It wasn't steady, but pulsed, sounding exactly like a car with a burglar alarm when somebody tries to break in. But my car is the standard model, with no burglar alarm. I walked over, opened the passenger door, and it stopped. 

I am officially freaked out. What if this happens sometime when I am not around the car to hear it? 

Very strange. I have not driven the car since yesterday afternoon.


----------

